# Expired Permits



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2020)

What is your policy for expired permits?
Example:
You get a call from a realtor because there is an open permit on a property they are trying to sell which was flagged.  You check the status of the permit and find out that it is several years old and has no documented history of any inspections.

Let's see how different we all are on this.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2020)

CT passed a law that automatically closes all SFD permits after 9 years....Other than that, if I can do the inspection, I do, if not then rip it out until I can...


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 31, 2020)

New permit, progress inspection, fix what is dangerous, fixable and  make sense, sign off as after the fact inspection  and note the conditions


----------



## ICE (Jan 31, 2020)

jar546 said:


> You get a call from a *realtor* because there is an open permit on a property .



That never happens.  Sellers and potential buyers call now and then but realtors won't take the initiative.  The usual open permit issue is when an applicant for a new permit finds out about the old permit.  They get a re-roof permit and the permit tech staples a copy of a ten year old permit for a water heater assuming that the inspector will inspect that water heater.  I have had a re-roof permit with an expired twenty year old re-roof permit stapled to it.

Additions, patio covers and remodels get plenty of attention.  New permits are required but the scope of work determines the cost for building permits.  If the only thing lacking was a final inspection the cost might be minimal and the same for the intrusion.  But let's assume the last documented approval was for raised floor framing.....now what?  Sometimes the offending construction is so old that it's outlived it's life cycle.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2020)

If you want to see some complicated rules on expired permits, check this out: (Florida Style)

https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2018/1077/BillText/Filed/PDF


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2020)

No inspections equals new permit, will do a "Final" inspection, if we suspect anything is not up to speed, finishes come off for further inspection and repair.

If everything is good on the "final", we log a pass on the finals, and fail rough-ins, make note on permit that rough-in inspections were never done.

We advise the applicants that once they start into the process, we will see it through to completion, including issuing a summons, and taking them to court.


----------



## VillageInspector (Feb 3, 2020)

Typically we require new permits and if there's been any relevant code changes they are required to submit new plans. If its feasible we will indicate no inspections along with a CO at the appropriate time.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 3, 2020)

ICE said:


> realtors won't take the initiative.


 I agree with this statement.

However title company's ask us for assessments on a property quite often and when I mention there's outstanding permits, most don't care unless you've filed a lien.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 3, 2020)

Find out which 3rd party inspection company was paid to do the inspections, then give the phone number to the owner to arrange  for an inspection.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Find out which 3rd party inspection company was paid to do the inspections, then give the phone number to the owner to arrange  for an inspection.


And that is the problem.  Whoever is the new BCO owns that situation and the exchange of money between third parties has no bearing on following up with expired permits.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 7, 2020)

One of the municipalities I worked for had it in the zoning ordinance that building permits would not have zoning approved for projects with open building/zoning permits. If a permit expired and was left open in the records, an permit had to be purchased to inspect existing conditions and any cost associated with bringing the un-inspected work up to current code was passed on to the contractor - Also, it was noted in the books, and problematic contractors were not able to get a permit if more than three permits were left open.  

We were fortunate being an island - limited access and very proactive HOAs with architectural guidelines mandated....... It really cut out on the fly by night contractors - also all contractors had to have a business license. The code enforcement regulations made it proactive and costly for working without permits/ business license. The tickets was 1200.00 for each violation - no permit, no zoning, no business license and we still charged double permit fees after being resolved in municipal court.


----------

